# Support!!! Can happen to every one



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Do not really know what to say about that!!

best read by yourself and decide if you support that. I do support it.


http://localleaks.blogs.ru


https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl


----------

